# I need an average medieval furry last name.



## Texywolf (Jul 18, 2009)

For a fantasy novel I'm brainstorming. The name's not going to stick for a long time, probably just in the first part of the first book. It's the name for an orphan who hasn't discovered his heritage yet. As I said, I need an average last name that retains to something furry. He's an arctic wolf, but his families a group of poverty stricken timber wolves.


----------



## Tolgron (Jul 18, 2009)

I guess it depends what convention you're using. Scandenavian (and Russian too, methinks, although the wording changes) last names tend to be the name of the child's father with the suffix -sen/son or -dottir depending on the gender. For example:

Erik -> Leif Eriksson/Helga Eriskdottir

Of course, that literally means Leif, son of Erik, and Helga, daughter of Erik.

Elsewhere, it would have been a lot more straight forward. Something as simple as a profession, description or place of origin will do. Remember that last names were not inherited during the Middle Ages, they were simply used to differentiate one Bob from a load of other Bobs in the county. Examples would include:

Bob the Fletcher
Bob Bushtail
Bob of York

If the character had a nobleman for a father, he may also have a coat of arms and some land, maybe even a castle of some kind. Although if he was raised by another family, it strikes me that he would have been a bastard and would thus have to prove he was his father's son, and earn his place within the father's household.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 18, 2009)

Hugo Fuzzyacres  

Cedric of Furshire

Ulric Whitewulf

Simon de Longmaw

Gregory Naucthowl

ect


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 18, 2009)

Gnome said:


> Hugo Fuzzyacres
> 
> Cedric of Furshire
> 
> ...


 
Why does every furry name have to have some stupid 'animal thing' in it?


----------



## Gnome (Jul 18, 2009)

because i thought that was what he was looking for
i can me some more w/o the furriness 
...geez


----------



## gigglingHyena (Jul 18, 2009)

Ulric.
Ulricsson.
-sson something.
Stonehill.
Silverlake.
Smith.
Blacksmith.
Smithy.
Smithsson.
Smithster.
Stonehedge.
Edgeworth.
von Baron.
Bartleby.
Brimble.

And so forth. If those don't work for you, find a generic last name generator or something. q:


----------



## Asswings (Jul 18, 2009)

This is fun to start with for ideas, if you want a custom name (Instead of one attributed to one culture. If you're making up your own world that comes in useful.)
Fantasy Name Generator

It takes quite a bit of tweaking for it to come up with something actually useful, though.


----------



## foozzzball (Jul 18, 2009)

The early medieval era is interesting because it's part of the time period in which most people did not have surnames unless they were very high aristocracy.

Patronyms are the only likely scenario. (<Father'sname>son)


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 18, 2009)

Sinclair
Montoya 
Morgan
Garnier
Montferrat
Ridefort
Tremelay
Blanchefort
Amand
Champagne
Delorme


----------



## Texywolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Okies, I has my new name =3 His real name is Ezra Whitepaw, but his adopted name is Ezra Greymoon. The series' actual name is "The Whitepaw Saga."


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 18, 2009)

MacFaolan: Son of the Little Wolf


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 19, 2009)

I think the name should be Ysengrin, because it would be an appropriate reference to something very few people, including probably yourself, would get.  Plus it sounds cool.


----------



## tyson_fox2931 (Jul 27, 2009)

Delaney..........


----------

